# Shelving Brackets



## Stosta (28/3/17)

So this is so totally off-topic it amazes even me! But seeing as I ditched all my real-life friends for you guys I'm hoping someone can help me out here.

I'm looking at putting up some shelving in my garage that I'm busy re-doing. I've managed to source some old cupboard doors that will work as nice big shelves, so I think, "What a win, now I just buy some brackets, saving money for days!".

Not so much, these things are really expensive! Well, relative to what I thought I should pay for a piece of bent metal with some holes in.

Any one have any information on where the best place to look is? Looking for something like below, for a couple of wide shelves and some thinner ones...

http://www.takealot.com/bulk-pack-10-x-shelf-bracket-jpd-150x200mm-each/PLID42993901

http://www.takealot.com/bulk-pack-5-x-shelf-bracket-jpd-250x300mm-each/PLID42993864

TIA!


----------



## Christos (28/3/17)

why dont you make your own?









just some ideas i found online.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta (28/3/17)

Christos said:


> why dont you make your own?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! I made some wine racks out of old pallets. They look great on the wall, but the wine stays on the floor underneath them because my woodwork skills are about as good as my Afrikaans... Which is really bad in case I'm talking in riddles here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (28/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I made some wine racks out of old pallets. They look great on the wall, but the wine stays on the floor underneath them because my woodwork skills are about as good as my Afrikaans... Which is really bad in case I'm talking in riddles here.


Ok. No point in telling you to invest in a circular saw then!

If you did though you can pick up a piece of 50mmx70mm timber 6.6m for about R150 to do the job.


----------



## Christos (28/3/17)

https://www.makro.co.za/diy/mackie-shelf-bracket-42060EA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (28/3/17)

Christos said:


> Ok. No point in telling you to invest in a circular saw then!
> 
> If you did though you can pick up a piece of 50mmx70mm timber 6.6m for about R150 to do the job.



Hmmm... My inability to build things is vastly contrasted by my stinginess.... Maybe I should reconsider this.



Christos said:


> https://www.makro.co.za/diy/mackie-shelf-bracket-42060EA



Nope! No woodwork for me, That's a much better price! Thanks @Christos !


----------



## Christos (28/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Hmmm... My inability to build things is vastly contrasted by my stinginess.... Maybe I should reconsider this.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! No woodwork for me, That's a much better price! Thanks @Christos !


Not necessarily.
The ones on takealot are a bulk pack of 10.


----------



## Christos (28/3/17)

Some more ideas:









The only way to improve your DIY skills is through practice. What better place to start than the garage


----------



## Stosta (28/3/17)

Christos said:


> Not necessarily.
> The ones on takealot are a bulk pack of 10.


For the 250mm x 300mm there are only 5 in that pack, so that Makro one is muchos friendlier to my pocket!


----------



## Christos (28/3/17)

Stosta said:


> For the 250mm x 300mm there are only 5 in that pack, so that Makro one is muchos friendlier to my pocket!


What kind of weights are you going to be putting on the shelves?
Kepp in mind the width of your shelving and weights etc. Those brackets are for barbie shelves


----------



## Stosta (28/3/17)

Christos said:


> What kind of weights are you going to be putting on the shelves?
> Kepp in mind the width of your shelving and weights etc. Those brackets are for barbie shelves


Hahaha! Probably not too much weight, just big items I guess. I suppose I should be checking how sturdy they are as well... Damn that means I will actually have to go into a store


----------



## Raindance (29/3/17)

Excuse the mess. This is my setup. In stead of brackets, I made these "trestles" as single sided brackets may not be able to carry the weight of all the crap I am saving just in case I may need it one day.


Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mots01 (29/3/17)

Try gelmar in Springfield park
Good brackets and good prices

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (30/3/17)

It is a pitty you are not closer, I have a couple of the brackets in your pictures that is just gathering dust in my garage. They really do not hold up to too much weight. Not sure how much you need. 
But Making your own is really not that difficult and will workout a lot cheaper (if you have the basic tools). And then you can make them to fit the shelves perfectly, rather than having brackets that does not fully support the shelve.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (30/3/17)

Anneries said:


> It is a pitty you are not closer, I have a couple of the brackets in your pictures that is just gathering dust in my garage. They really do not hold up to too much weight. Not sure how much you need.
> But Making your own is really not that difficult and will workout a lot cheaper (if you have the basic tools). And then you can make them to fit the shelves perfectly, rather than having brackets that does not fully support the shelve.


Thanks guys! But I think I have managed to source something!

Hopefully though getting the garage into some semblance of order is the first step towards sorting out a collection of simple tools that will allow me to do this sort of thing in the future!


----------

